# Tangle teezer



## Maddiecats (May 7, 2015)

A friend who also has a cockapoo suggested a tangle teezer, designed for humans I find it works on my cockapoo and she loves it, just wondered if anyone has tried one and how successful they have been..........


----------



## Kellyf1 (Feb 12, 2016)

Ooh I must try this with my spoodle


----------



## Adds (Sep 23, 2016)

I have one but doest seem to get to the low down matts!

Really do wish there was an easy way to keep the matts away.
They seem to appear overnight.


----------

